# Soap for keeping the bugs off? Like Skin So Soft soap does?



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd like to make a soap that smells like Skin So Soft for the purpose of it keeping bugs off like SOS does. Does anyone have a "recipe?" 

Also I can't find Red Devil Lye at Farm & Fleet nor Walmart. I've yet to look at Menards. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've not heard of a SSS fragrence oil. 

Try looking for lye at Home Depot or Lowes, in the pluming section. Just read the lable to be sure it is 100% lye.

I'm not sure, but I think it might be called Riobe, or something like that.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe the Skin So Soft fragrance to be a proprietary blend. I have read that the original Skin So Soft contained mineral oil, carrot seed oil and citronella. I don't know what the other ingredients are.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Even if you could get the fragrance for your soap, there would be so little on your skin that it wouldn't last long. I make a lemongrass soap that tends to help keep bugs away for about an hour after use, but after that the scent is not strong enough to keep away bugs.
Dawn


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

I have actually researched this myself because i have been asked to make a dog soap that will help repel bugs. Here is what i have found, I would personally base the soap in Soybean oil,lard/beef tallow and neem oil and then play around with the essentials until you find the combo you like that works well for you, or if you make lotion you could make one with one ounce of each essential oil here that should be one heck of a repellant for most bugs tho i cant promise it would smell good lol.


Bug Repelant Oils.


ESSENTIAL OILS

Eucalyptus
Bergomot 
Atlas Cedar
Camphor
Cedarwood
Geranium
Lavender
Lemon
Patchouli
Rosewood
CITRONELLA 
LEMONGRASS 
PENNYROYAL 
TEA TREE OIL 
CATNIP 
EUCALYPTUS OIL 
clove oil 
Lemon Eucalyptus
Rosemary
Peppermint
cajeput
thyme 

ADDITIONAL EFFECTIVE INGREDIENTS

NEEM OIL 

SOYBEAN OIL 

YARROW 

GARLIC


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

Tinker said:


> I've not heard of a SSS fragrence oil.
> 
> Try looking for lye at Home Depot or Lowes, in the pluming section. Just read the lable to be sure it is 100% lye.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think it might be called Riobe, or something like that.


Try Ace Hardware, mine carries Rooto brand 100% Lye drain opener, which is what i use and it works out fine for me.

if they dont have it, they will order it for you i am sure.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Ace hardware here, too! Looking forward to hearing how your bug repellant soap goes....
Thanks, Vance, for sharing your research.


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

InHisName said:


> Ace hardware here, too! Looking forward to hearing how your bug repellant soap goes....
> Thanks, Vance, for sharing your research.


Not a problem glad to help out, we homesteaders need to stick together! :rock:


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

Vance71975 said:


> I have actually researched this myself because i have been asked to make a dog soap that will help repel bugs. Here is what i have found, I would personally base the soap in Soybean oil,lard/beef tallow and neem oil and then play around with the essentials until you find the combo you like that works well for you, or if you make lotion you could make one with one ounce of each essential oil here that should be one heck of a repellant for most bugs tho i cant promise it would smell good lol.
> 
> 
> Bug Repelant Oils.
> ...


I have the oils bolded above. Where do you get neem oil? Sorry for the dumb questions. I've never made soap before. I do have coconut oil and olive oil. I've tried some soaps with both of those oils and I preferred the coconut oil as it lathered more and wasn't so hard. But the olive oil bar has a longer life. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

Vance71975 said:


> Try Ace Hardware, mine carries Rooto brand 100% Lye drain opener, which is what i use and it works out fine for me.
> 
> if they dont have it, they will order it for you i am sure.


Thanks! I'll troth over this weekend and see if I can't find it.


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

linn said:


> I believe the Skin So Soft fragrance to be a proprietary blend. I have read that the original Skin So Soft contained mineral oil, carrot seed oil and citronella. I don't know what the other ingredients are.


I was hoping someone had used essential oils and gotten a similar smell to SSS.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can order neem seed oil from many suppliers online. I get mine from Camden Grey. I use neem seed oil in my a shampoo bar for my dog. I have to warn you though, neem seed oil is not pleasant smelling.
This is nothing to do with soap, but some people take either garlic capsules or Vit. B tablets every day. They claim bugs don't bit them.


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

KatCalico said:


> I have the oils bolded above. Where do you get neem oil? Sorry for the dumb questions. I've never made soap before. I do have coconut oil and olive oil. I've tried some soaps with both of those oils and I preferred the coconut oil as it lathered more and wasn't so hard. But the olive oil bar has a longer life.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Carrier / Fixed Oils

SoapersChoice.com - Product Listing

Base Oils and Specialty Oils - Wholesale Supplies Plus

Carrier & Other Oils | Camden Grey Essential Oils

Mission Peak Soap :: Soap Making Supplies :: Wholesale Handmade Soap

Organic Creations Wholesale Soap Making Supplies

there is a short list of places you can order from, Soapers Choice tends to be cheapest but they dont have some of the more exotic oils. BTW the only dumb question is the one you dont ask!


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

KatCalico said:


> I have the oils bolded above. Where do you get neem oil? Sorry for the dumb questions. I've never made soap before. I do have coconut oil and olive oil. I've tried some soaps with both of those oils and I preferred the coconut oil as it lathered more and wasn't so hard. But the olive oil bar has a longer life.
> 
> Thanks for your help!




1 Coconut Oil, 76 deg 16oz	
2 Olive Oil 16oz
3 Lye 5.048 oz
4 Water 15.145oz

At trace add 1 oz of each of the Essential Oils you said you have that would be a good basic repellent bar.

Or 
1 Coconut Oil, 76 deg 16oz	
2 Olive Oil 16oz
3 Neem Tree Oil 16 oz
4 Lye 7.251oz
5 Water 21.752oz

At trace add 1 oz of each of the Essential Oils you said you have Either would be a good basic repellent bar.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

KatCalico said:


> I've never made soap before. I do have coconut oil and olive oil.


Have you researched the basics of making soap?? Do you have the correct supplies??

Big things are:

Electronic Scale that weighs to the 0.1 oz
Eye Protection
Stick Blender
Non-Aluminum pots 
Plastic pitcher (for lye solution)

If you will be making soap using less than 3 lb of oils, convert your recipe to Grams!

There are plenty of youtube videos out there ... some are good and some are down right dangerous!!

Here is my Soap Making Pictorial


----------

